# NY Bee Wellness Workshops- Stone Barns, July 14-15



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

NY Bee Wellness Workshops (NYBeeWellness.com)
July 14&15 (Sat/Sun) at Stone Barns, Pocantico Hills NY
An intensive 2 day (& 1 evening), skills oriented, hands on workshop. Part of a Train the Trainer program to teach beekeepers techniques in diagnosing, treating, and preventing honey bee diseases. For beekeeping clubs or other groups to sponsor a team to attend the workshop, as an investment to the beekeepers in their community. Primarily targeting New York beekeepers with less than 10 years experience and women beekeepers, participants from other states are welcome as space permits.
Instructors: Larry Connor, Al Avitabile, and Les Eccles, Devon Rawn of the Ontario Tech Transfer Program of Canada.
Sponsored by the Empire State Honey Producers Association (ESHPA.org) and USDA NIFA Beginning Farmers and Ranchers Development Program, Grant # 2011-494400-30631
CONTACT: [email protected]


----------

